# kitchen for rent lancaster pa city



## deadsetgallery (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello My names Bryan i own a art gallery and music venue in lancaster Pa city we are in the process of moving to a new building and we have a full kitchen in this building it used to be a restaurant but we have no need for it seeing how this is going to me a music venue and not a restaurant the kitchen has its own wing it is a private area with two entrances has alot of equipment all ready in it I'm not a cook but it looks like everything you will need walk in freezers ice machine cook tops dishwasher deep fryer  many things it has two upstairs rooms and a basement that contains the walk in freezers and alot of storage would work amazing for a prep kitchen for a cateror or baker this is not a space to put a restaurant or a store front just a great kitchen space rent is a little negotiable will include pro rated electric and gas will be ten ate responsibility we are open to painting and making the space your own its located ne'er the center of everything central market prince st cafe this could be amazing opportunity for someone please call me at 7175144646 call any time


----------

